# Any all 853 Lemond Frames



## DG62 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a 1997 Buenos AIres frame which has an 853 main triangle and, I believe, a 725 rear triangle. I was just curious whether there ever were any all 853 steel frames made by Lemond. Thanks, DG


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

DG62 said:


> I have a 1997 Buenos AIres frame which has an 853 main triangle and, I believe, a 725 rear triangle. I was just curious whether there ever were any all 853 steel frames made by Lemond. Thanks, DG


Yes.

From what I remember the Zurich, and Maillot Jaune models that were 853 were full 853. I believe if the bike had a badge that read '853 Select' it was 853 with 725 stays, Full 853 was called '853 ProTeam' or something like that....


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

Also note that once Trek signed a new deal with True Temper, which I've read was prompted by supply issues with Reynolds, that they started using True Temper OX Platinum tubing. This is metallurgically the same as Reynolds 853, and you will find reviews all over the web that it rides the same with I'm sure a few die-hard brand loyalists.


----------



## DG62 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for your replies.

I have a 1997 Lemond catalogue and it indicates that the Zurich and the Buenos Aires have the same frame and the only differences were in the fork (carbon vs. steel) and components (Ultegra vs. 105). I have a 1999 catalogue, and I think it suggest the same thing.

I wasn't sure if this was the case for other years as well.

The frame has been hanging up in my garage for about ten years now and I'm thinking about a repaint and putting getting some new components on it.


----------

